# Will AMD Radeon HD 7750 work on my PC???



## Rahul Kavlekar (Aug 11, 2012)

my specs:
4gb RAM DDR2
Intel G41 chipset (PCI express 2.0 x 16 slot)
Core 2 duo e7500 (2.93 ghz processor speed)
will be buying 450 watts power supply..

If it AMD Radeon HD 7750 wont work then which graphics card within the budget of less then Rs.7000 will work.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes.
But with any 450Watt PSU it won't work.
You need to buy any of these (assuming that budget for PSU is lowest)
1. Corsair CX430V2 @2.4K
or
2. Corsair VS450 @2.1K


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Aug 12, 2012)

+1^. It will run but not with any local one.


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 12, 2012)

Rahul Kavlekar said:


> my specs:
> 4gb RAM DDR2
> Intel G41 chipset (PCI express 2.0 x 16 slot)
> Core 2 duo e7500 (2.93 ghz processor speed)
> ...



If you can tell your budget for both the graphics card and the PSU, the forum members will be able to tell you your best combination for that budget.


----------



## Rahul Kavlekar (Aug 12, 2012)

ram22693 said:


> If you can tell your budget for both the graphics card and the PSU, the forum members will be able to tell you your best combination for that budget.


My total budget is less than Rs11000 combined for the Graphics card and the PSU...
Also tell me if there are compatibility issues with graphics card and monitor....(eg does monitors with vga port work with dvi graphics cards),
My monitor has VGA port...


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 12, 2012)

Rahul Kavlekar said:


> My total budget is less than Rs11000 combined for the Graphics card and the PSU...
> Also tell me if there are compatibility issues with graphics card and monitor....(eg does monitors with vga port work with dvi graphics cards),
> My monitor has VGA port...



For your budget you can get the Corsair CX430V2 @2.4K and a 7770 HD for 8.2 at MSI R7770-2PMD1GD5/OC Graphic Card

You have DVI-VGA adapter that comes along with the card in case your monitor only supports VGA.


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2012)

did not know that HD7770 is now available for such cheap price - thanks for the info.


----------



## havoknation (Aug 13, 2012)

GTX550 Ti is available for 7.5k.. go for it and if budget allows then buy 7770 @ 9k
For PSU, buy atleast corsair cx430v2.

IMO go for 550Ti and invest remaining on corsair cx430 psu


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2012)

@ OP - don't get the GTX 550 Ti instead get HD7770 @ 7.7k ( R7770-PMD1GD5 at SMC )


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 14, 2012)

havoknation said:


> GTX550 Ti is available for 7.5k.. go for it and if budget allows then buy 7770 @ 9k
> For PSU, buy atleast corsair cx430v2.
> 
> IMO go for 550Ti and invest remaining on corsair cx430 psu



1. HD7770 is available @8K
2. HD7770 is lot better than 550ti because of the following simplified facts:
a> 550ti consumes more power than 7770.
b> 550ti have lower processing power than 7770.
c> 550ti is old gen card and 7770 is new gen card. Thus 7770 have better architecture.
d> Decently overclocking 550ti is next to impossible.

So, unless anyone is nvidia fanboy 550ti should be strictly avoided at this point of time.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 14, 2012)

@ OP- Go by d6bmg's suggestions,mainly the PSU's.

If you are a *hardcore gamer*,then you could buy AMD HD Radeon 7770 GPU(considering your budget).

If a moderate gamer or casual gamer you are, I think(personally my opinion and liking) you could go for *this* 

You may have a read at *notes here*

Most importantly,this particular card uses power from PCI-e,despite having a decent specification and configuration.

Still, a good and stable *PSU* is a must.


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2012)

^^ that's the best gpu Op can get which does not needs any external power connector and a good PSU gives him more options to choose from ( with a moderate budget ).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 15, 2012)

^^ @topgear my Friend,you have echoed my thoughts.Thank you,and other experts on this Forum.

Well,  *"HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY(65Th) TO ALL MY FRIENDS".*

In fact I am for this card ,of its single slot and low power.Awesome and fantastic ACCORDING TO MY NEEDS!!!

But is it available in India at present?
What is the cost?


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 15, 2012)

i dont think the sapphire hd 7750 lp is available in india
even if it is then it will cost a bomb!
and by the way
HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY TO ALL!


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^^ @topgear my Friend,you have echoed my thoughts.Thank you,and other experts on this Forum.
> 
> Well,  *"HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY(65Th) TO ALL MY FRIENDS".*
> 
> ...



take your pick :

7750 : Buy in India @ Flipkart.com

or else you can get a HD7750 from SMC at 6.8k.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 16, 2012)

Save money & buy from SMC. DOn't worry about reliability. It is reliable and older than flipkart.


----------



## 101gamzer (Aug 16, 2012)

^There a point and a grammatical mistake


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 16, 2012)

topgear said:


> take your pick :
> 
> 7750 : Buy in India @ Flipkart.com
> 
> or else you can get a HD7750 from SMC at 6.8k.





topgear said:


> ^^ that's the best gpu Op can get which does not needs any external power connector and a good PSU gives him more options to choose from ( with a moderate budget ).



Thanks for the info friend, but I need to know that whether "*SAPPHIRE HD 7750 1GB GDDR5 LOW PROFILE*" is available in India or not?
What will be the price in INR?


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 17, 2012)

it is not available as of now
but when it releases expect prices of > 8000


----------



## topgear (Aug 18, 2012)

Powercolor and HiS also has released HD7750 LP Ed. and among all these the HiS one looks great with 2 fan cooler.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 18, 2012)

^^This is you are truly TOP GEAR my friend, @topgear.
Fantastic info at the right time...
Both the "*HIS*" & "*POWERCOLOR*" cards looks to be promising,when viewed in "Flipkart" .
For me,they are good gaming cards with* low in power*, A SINGLE SLOT(A BIG +) + POWER DRAWN FROM PCI-e( A VERY BIG +).
Again Thanks for the info ,Friend.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 18, 2012)

why not gigabyte one??Its Factory OC.I have it the temps are excellent


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 18, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> Thanks for the info friend, but I need to know that whether "*SAPPHIRE HD 7750 1GB GDDR5 LOW PROFILE*" is available in India or not?
> What will be the price in INR?



What will you do with low profile card??
Buy normal graphics card and use Molex to PCi-E converter if the PSU you are using lacks PCI-E power cable.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 18, 2012)

^^ d6bmg ,my Friend you must have forgot two things about me ,which I had discused in previous threads.

1). I AM NOT A GAMER.I am a movie buff. I was advising the card mainly to OP -for his requirements.


2). My *Aerocool E78-530W PSU* is giving service( excellent + exquisite)for the past *3years and 10 months*,without any sort of hiccups,which also bears a* PCI-E(6+2) power* cable,I always go for cards which can draw power from PCI-E of the motherboard itself. MY WISH & CHOICE.

But the specific LOW EDITION(PROFILE) card(HIS/SAPPHIRE/POWERCOLOR) having decent power(no. of stream processors,28nm fab,decent clock cycles,etc. aspects) is also a *catch for me*,in the course of future upgrades...


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2012)

^^ I think there's some confusion - OP ie _Rahul Kavlekar_ can get a HD7770 @ ~8.3k + Corsair CX430v2 @ 2.5k with his 11k budget but the dual core cpu he has may bottle neck the card's performance.

and low profile card is only necessary for those who has a slim cabby where mounting a standard sized gfx card is not possible.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 19, 2012)

^^Yes, you are correct topgear.
Since @Rahul Kavlekar was also querying about LP single slot cards,hence the discussions.
Obviously his *money*,his *budget* and ultimately *his choice*.

The dual fan low profile/edition card from HIS is not listed in "Flipkart" though.But a good card for cooling effects inside the cabinets.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2012)

^^ About your query, AFAIK, LP 7750 isn't available in the market.


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2012)

every HD7750 LP cards are still "new" - released at the last week of july - so these things will take some time to be available in our makets/shops.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 20, 2012)

Not entirely true @d6bmg and @topgear,the HD 7750 LP GPU is available *online* from "*HIS*" at flipkart; also from "*Powercolor*" at flipkart again;with *single slot* configurations.
"*Sapphire*" is also present with two such cards at *flipkart*,requiring no extra 6-pin connector to run,but they are *double slots*.

*"Tirupati Enterprise"*,at Kolkata,  keeps "Powercolor" GPU's,don't know about the availablity of HD 7750 LP there....


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2012)

^^ Nice find. But both are overpriced. Actually the price is slightly more than that of HD7770.


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2012)

^^ price of the powercolor HD7750 is still much better with the cashback offer.



kg11sgbg said:


> Not entirely true @d6bmg and @topgear,the HD 7750 LP GPU is available *online* from "*HIS*" at flipkart; also from "*Powercolor*" at flipkart again;with *single slot* configurations.
> "*Sapphire*" is also present with two such cards at *flipkart*,requiring no extra 6-pin connector to run,but they are *double slots*.
> 
> *"Tirupati Enterprise"*,at Kolkata,  keeps "Powercolor" GPU's,don't know about the availability of HD 7750 LP there....



Those are not LP cards - they are normal single slot designed HD7750 gfx cards.

here's the comparison between a single slot normal HD7750 and HD7750 LP :

*www.hisdigital.com/UserFiles/product/0120_1_400.jpg

*www.hisdigital.com/UserFiles/product/H775FN1G_01_400.jpg


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 21, 2012)

^^Oh! I got you Friend.
Thanks again.
Sorry for my ignorance...


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2012)

^^ np buddy - this happens and you are welcome.


----------



## Rahul Kavlekar (Aug 22, 2012)

hey guys,,What is the difference between normal gfx cards and LP cards???(performance and hardware wise)


----------



## Skud (Aug 22, 2012)

LP - low profile, comes with a low profile bracket so that you can install them in a low profile case. But most of these cards have small fans which tends to be noisy. Better to stick with normal cards.

Another difference is the video outputs.

And in case of Sapphire 7750 LP, they are clocked lower than normal, meaning lesser performance.


----------



## topgear (Aug 23, 2012)

and LP cards are meant to be used in a HTPC cases  - if you have a normal cabby and a gfx card has both LP and non LP version go for latter one.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 23, 2012)

Rahul Kavlekar said:


> hey guys,,What is the difference between normal gfx cards and LP cards???(performance and hardware wise)



1. See the picture to know the difference between those two cards.
2. LP cards have LP bracker, which can be used in HTPC. (By HTPC I mean proper HTPC with htpc cabinet)
3. About performance, everything is equal except LP cards are not meant for overclocking.


----------

